# Exo Madness



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

These guys are insane


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

posing for the camera...look for the e-Cat in his cave


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool fish








Too bad I haven't seen them around over here...

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice...take pic with feeders being attack if u can...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't worry Judazzz - we don't see them either, or the electric cat for that matter









nice pics


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

It would be impossible to film them eating. It took me about 2 hours to get those shots. When they get bigger im going to start feeding pinkies and i should be able to video that.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cool pics


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how many exos are in that tank? how big are they?


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

there are 6 2-3 inch exos now... i have moved the ones out of my piranha tank and into the 40 gallon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

interesteing ..pinkies..that would be sweet


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i have been thinking about getting some exo's lately. I understand that they like to be in larger groups(5+). I also thought that they dont get that big either something 4-6 inches. I have thought about overstocking a 20 gal with them and see them rip stuff to shreds.


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

how many exodons would fit in a 29gallon? also, how the f*ck are those god damn exos alive with an e-cat? how big is it? i threw in a 12" oscar with my e-cat, and it was swimming sideways in like 2 hours, and then it died in another hour? are they like shock resistant or something?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I just put 4 more in wohoo 10 exos now. The E cat doesnt bother anyone because he is used to all the other fish and therefore does not freak out. They are not so aggressive if they are hand fed everything... they just have a deadly defense. I think you could really overstock a 29 gallon. I have 10 in the 40 and I need more. I was thinking about building them a stream tank in a 30 breeder and having like 20 of them in there.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hah, i just found out bdking is surfdancr on predfish.net


----------

